# Bluetooth Contacts NOT SYNCING Android Gingerbread



## tanneuby (Feb 11, 2012)

*(FIXED)Bluetooth Contacts NOT SYNCING Android Gingerbread*

I've been reading all day about all the problems that Gingerbread caused to this late last year. I just bought a 2011 Cruze and have an Epic 4G running Gingerbread. I can sync bluetooth and use phone, but when I sync, there is no option to sync contacts(worked on my BMW 545i). Has there been a fix to this issue yet? I've tried all the home remedies, i.e. repaired several times, deleted phone log then repaired, exported contacts to SD card. Been monkeying with it for the last hour. I would really like this to work. Any help would be greatly appreciated.Terry


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I believe I had to sync my contacts manually one by one in my 2012. I think I remember doing it through the Bluetooth menu (the cars, not my phone). Pretty sure its the way the Cruze is set up, not an Android issue. 

Sent from my HTC Incredible 2.


----------



## tanneuby (Feb 11, 2012)

All my reading has shown that to be in-correct. People have had there phone book/contacts sync automatically until the Gingerbread update. The manual even says it can use the contacts stored on your phone(7-26) if your phone is compatible. Seems like they use to be when running Froyo, but now Gingerbread has killed that. As soon as the iphone 5 comes out, all will be solved, but until then, I would love to use this feature.

This is more then likely a problem with the phone software and not the car, but this seemed the best place to pose the question as I know I'm not the only Android toting Cruze driver.


----------



## tanneuby (Feb 11, 2012)

Found the problem with a little more research. This may be too technical for some, but the long and short of it is: The Bluetooth APK file with Gingerbread isn't compatible for syncing the contacts. I downloaded the old(Froyo) Bluetooth APK files and swapped them in the phone and all works as it should. You would need to be rooted to do this.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tanneuby said:


> Found the problem with a little more research. This may be too technical for some, but the long and short of it is: The Bluetooth APK file with Gingerbread isn't compatible for syncing the contacts. I downloaded the old(Froyo) Bluetooth APK files and swapped them in the phone and all works as it should. You would need to be rooted to do this.


Have any links? I have a rooted G2 with CM7 and my contacts haven't synced automatically. I wouldn't mind fixing that.


----------



## tanneuby (Feb 11, 2012)

*Bluetooth Contacts FIXED*

Downloaded the files from Download All Stock APK Files For Samsung Galaxy S | TECHINFO-TIPS & TRICK MIRZA'S BLOG (tried to do an html href link here but doesn't seem to work on this forum?)

Anyhoo, I saved all the Bluetooth files to my SD card, then used "ES File Explorer" and navigated to System then App which is where the files reside. I deleted all Bluetooth related files, then copied the ones I saved on the SD card and moved and pasted to the system file. Re-paired phone with car and got the message that my car wanted access to my contacts. Granted the permission and they transferred right away.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Is that specific to the Galaxy S, or for any Android phone?


----------



## tanneuby (Feb 11, 2012)

The files are not specific to the Galaxy. And I know not EVERY Android phone had this problem, but it wasn't just the Galaxy's.


----------

